

Dropping out of the wired world - razorburn
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/oct/17/richard-stallman-computer-programming

======
jhancock
great read. My cell phone went belly up in June. I ended up spending a week
without and loved the experience so much I delayed buying a new one for a
another month. Once I got the new one, I was receiving less calls as others
had gotten used to not reaching me. Its been great.

I hope to make it a lifetime habit soon enough...hopefully I won't have to
acquire as many karma points as Stallman or Knuth to reach this level. ;)

------
kajecounterhack
Alas, most of us fail to disconnect even though we consciously try, _so hard_.

For example, YC News's procrastination feature. The override makes it useless
for people like me. (Cue deep sigh.) I get used to override, and here I am.
Speaking of which...

------
reazalun
This article can somehow help me to justify why I no longer interested in
joining any social networking sites.

------
tertius
Agreed, I don't see myself cutting off but decreasing.

The four hour workweek helps with this too. Don't have email that says hi
every 1 minute and if you really need it then hire someone to do it for you.

